# Naa mini 22mag vs double tap defense 9mm



## 5by5 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm not new to guns but new to this forum and wasn't sure what category this fell under. I'm in the market for a new Derringer and have narrowed it down to a naa wasp 22mag and a 9mm double tap defense derringer. I can't decide and wanted your opinions please.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

5by5 said:


> I'm not new to guns but new to this forum and wasn't sure what category this fell under. I'm in the market for a new Derringer and have narrowed it down to a naa wasp 22mag and a 9mm double tap defense derringer. I can't decide and wanted your opinions please.


Are you just going to buy this as a plinker/last ditch effort weapon, to go along with your more serious carry gun? Just curious...I know it's none of my business.

I have not shot any of the NAA revolvers in .22 WMR, but I have shot a Bond Arms in 9mm...oh buddy, it's a handful. I did not like it, but I guess if that was all someone had, it would be better than your fist! Lol. :mrgreen:


----------

